
Ask HN: What's the best way to file taxes for a startup - srameshc
I am the founder of a startup of a Delaware C Corp. It&#x27;s less than a year old and now I have to pay taxes on almost negligible income. How did you as a startup do it in the early days for cheap.
======
davismwfl
Pay an accountant, doesn't have to be some high dollar person, just pay
someone that insulates you. Even H&R Block for a negligible income is better
than screwing it up yourself. There are some details you have to get right
with a Delaware corp that is a foreign registration in your home state.

Paying an accountant, or other tax preparer will help insulate you if there is
a mistake as they will be responsible. That helps insulate you considerably
even if the amounts are small.

If you don't want to do this, get a small business tax prep software and try
your hand there, but I'd say use an accountant personally.

